# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Rm fr Anfnger

## ciiN.

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr eure Erfahrungen vom Rm mit mir/uns teilen mchtet?

Wie sind die Strmungsverhltnisse, irgendwelche bestimmten dinge die man beachten sollte als "Neuling" in der Welle. 

Welche Spots in der Gegend Zwischen Rm und Eckernfrde wrdet ihr sonnst als Wave-einstieg empfehlen?


Beste Gre aus Dnemark, Laurids

----------


## jojo

Rm ist top, kann bei SSO bis SW sehr gut sein. Brandungszone ist sehr lang, Strmung ist gezeitenabhngig. Whrend der Badesaison kann man nur im Abschnitt fr Windsurfer+Kiter aufs Wasser gehen, kann dort in der Ferienzeit trotzdem ziemlich eng mit Badegsten werden, die zwischen den Wellen rumstehen. Ansonsten immer auf den Wasserstand achten, damit das Auto nicht baden geht. Bei auflandigem Wind wird der Strand gerne mal berflutet.

Andere Wavepots: Auf der Ostee solltest du Kegnaes bei SO im Auge behalten.

----------


## ciiN.

Hey Jojo,
Vielen dank dir!

Hoffe man sieht sich mal auf dem Wasser  :Happy: 

Beste Ostergrsse, Laurids

----------

